# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  В «Лиге безопасного интернета» сообщили об активизации «групп смерти»

## Remarque

«Новая волна»: как не дать подростку попасть в «группу смерти»

В «Лиге безопасного интернета» сообщили об активизации «групп смерти»


С середины весны 2021 года в ряде российских городов неоднократно находили тела подростков около железных дорог. Эксперты связывают эти трагедии с активизацией «групп смерти». При этом волну появления новых сообществ по-прежнему сложно обуздать, так как у правоохранителей нет ресурсов на активный мониторинг — работают они в основном по факту заявлений от общественников. 


В соцсетях активизировались «группы смерти» — сообщества, склоняющие подростков к суициду. Об этом «Газете.Ru» сообщила глава «Лиги безопасного интернета» Екатерина Мизулина.


«Наши эксперты напрямую связывают целый ряд трагедий с новой волной появления «групп смерти» в соцсети «Вконтакте». Так, например, в апреле 2021 года две девочки совершили суицид в районе железной дороги в подмосковных Люберцах. В середине мая два подростка погибли в Казани. Теперь липецкая история», — сказала она.

Эксперт имеет в виду серию самоубийств подростков в селе Долгоруково Липецкой области. Там на местной ж/д-станции 11 июня нашли тело 14-летней девушки, спустя три дня — ее 16-летнего друга, а еще через 10 дней — их общей 15-летней подруги.

«С марта 2021 года в Twitter и TikTok начали появляться в большом количестве посты с призывами к суициду. Мы даже зафиксировали появление определенных хэштегов: «двойной суицид», «парный суицид». Это в том числе связано и с одним из аниме, которое активно распространяется в детской среде, где персонаж Дасай Азаму постоянно совершает самоубийство», — отмечает Мизулина. 


Тем временем координатор проекта «Молодежная служба безопасности» Леонид Армер активизации «групп смерти» в последнее время не фиксирует — вместе он отмечает, что небольшой рост числа кураторов был заметен со второй половины 2020-го до конца зимы 2021 года.

«На данный момент никакой вспышки нет, работаем в относительно спокойном режиме, отслеживая и своевременно отрабатывая с МВД и ФСБ новых кураторов.


После активного распространения «групп смерти» в 2016 году правоохранительные органы приняли эффективные меры по их вычислению, уничтожению и уголовному регулированию.

Было сделано главное — урегулированы законодательно действия правоохранительных органов, что позволило отрабатывать данную тему в соответствии с УК РФ», — сообщил эксперт «Газете.Ru».


В итоге первая волна была минимизирована. «К началу 2019 года создатели первых групп были задержаны и пошли под суд — некоторые получили сроки. Помимо этого подавляющая масса кураторов, будучи подростками, были направлены в спецшколы, ПНД, поставлены на учет», — пояснил Армер.

При этом у правоохранителей нет ресурсов на активный мониторинг — работают они по факту заявлений от общественников.

«Правоохранители в основном зависят от поступления информации от граждан — в частности волонтеров. При этом некоторое количество сотрудников все же мониторят потенциально опасные группы. При наличии веских оснований для задержания на подготовку нейтрализации куратора обычно уходит две-три недели», — сказал координатор «Молодежной службы безопасности».

Он напомнил, что основная аудитория «групп смерти» — подростки в возрасте 13-16 лет. В сообщество они вступают из-за одиночества, завышенных требований или отсутствия поддержки от родителей.

«Также в группы попадают дети с пограничным расстройством личности, психотическими, шизофреническими состояниями. При этом скучающие, желающие «поиграть по приколу» подростки составляют около 80% контингента», — добавил Армер.

Чтобы избежать трагедии, детский суицидолог Лариса Кириленко советует родителям выстраивать отношения с детьми как с равными, давать им возможность открыться.

«Ненавязчиво узнайте о его увлечениях, друзьях и желаниях. То есть сделайте так, чтобы у ребенка было желание самому рассказать о своих проблемах», — сказала она «Газете.Ru». 

https://www.gazeta.ru/social/2021/06/26/13675094.shtml

----------

